# Sutra and his boys



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sutra is a black satin buck with a tiny spot of white in the middle of his belly. He's one of the mellowest bucks I've ever had. Here he is with his boys off of Kama. The boys are about four months old.


Sutra, cuddlebuddy extraordinaire,( bottom) w/one of three boys


Sutra and two of the boys


Bony boy, doesn't like the camera


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Your mice always look so sleek and healthy. Sutra is a cutie.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, zoocrew. I always intervene when I see a mousie looking less than sleek and healthy. Of course, with frizzies and curlies, that can be hard to judge, but there's none of THAT in this bunch. I'm a bit apprehensive about the curly litter shown in my other post of today. I'm hoping none of them are longhaired, as those seem to have problems more frequently with the eyes and ears.

A lot of bucks aren't as affectionate after being bred, but Sutra had two litters and it doesn't have seemed to have changed him at all.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

nice mice :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

